# 2nd Harness Dress



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok, I made another one last night. It is better than the first one, but I still need more practice in the sewing machine. The hardest part is doing the strip for the D-Ring. I need to find an easier way of attaching it!! LOL

When I was making it last night, my hubby says, "I thought you didn't know how to sew - if you do - how come my stuff never gets sown?" Well, I said, "Cuz your stuff isn't this cute!!!" Ha, Ha Of course, he didn't think it was that funny! LOL

Anyway here it is. ......


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Little more..


----------



## lfutch (Mar 1, 2005)

That is so cute! Good job


----------



## lisaclaire (Apr 1, 2005)

I am new here and saw your outfits... they are adorable. May I ask where you found the pattern. I would love to make my Laverne some cute clothes like that.


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

omg that so cute!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for the nice comments and Welcome, LisaClaire!! Actually, I searched everywhere to find a pattern but couldn't find the right size. And just so you know ---- I can barely sew..so if I can do it, any one can!! LOL

I made my own pattern from measurements I took from Mia. It had to be done several times. You will need to add at least 2 inches to each measurement to allow for the seams (hems) what ever you call them... LOL

I scanned my pattern for you(well only half - the whole thing wouldn't fit). I hope it helps. Maybe you can blow it up and print it (both sides). Don't know if that will work. Then just adjust for your dogs size.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

its brilliant well done :wave:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Here are the measurements - (Mia is 4 1/2 mo. old @ 4 lbs. - She is a deer head -so very long and lean) I am guessing for a applehead the measurements will be very different)

Around the waist - 14" - she's 12"
From the center to the top of the neck flaps - ab. 5 - 6 " - total of neck 10-12"
From neck to end is - 6 1/2" - more or less if you want to add a ruffle - measure so it hits right before the hind legs, so the ruffle doesn't bother them when they walk. 

Hope this helps, and I didn't make it more confusing.


----------



## lisaclaire (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you Thank you Thank you! I will definately try that. Laverne is one of the bigger Chi's plus her getting into the cat food is making her quite round. She is now on a diet. She loves wearing clothes... she gets so excited when I come home with new shirts and stuff for her... she bounces around until I try every last thing on her. I just love her to death.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Glad to help - Can't wait to see pics of your creations!!!! POST, POST, POST!!!

Have a great weekend! :wave:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

*another tip*

Well done, it is difficult putting the D ring under the sewing mnachine, i do mine by sewing top then bottom and reverse sewing and go back and forth a few times you need to machine it so it holds .


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Traci, that is *very nice*!! Mia looks so cute!!! :wave:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

That's really really good!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

good job


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow, that looks sensational! I can barely sew on a button so I am super impressed... but the end result is really, really pretty.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the nice comments. I have really enjoyed making these outfits. I made another one. I will post it as soon as I can!! Thanks!!! :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

waauw traci, you are really good at it.....you can sell those!!! i would buy them :wink:  

and mia just looks stunning in the dresses!!

kisses nat


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

OMG that color is adorable on Mia!! Suits her perfectly I think!!


----------

